# FII cube as my totem?



## WeIsPrius (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm trying to modify my F II into my totem, so I can feel it and know whether I'm in somebody else's dream or reality. How should I modify it?


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Weird color scheme?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 7, 2010)

10 or more stickers of a certain color?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 7, 2010)

it has to have to do with the physics of the puzzle, guys....


----------



## radmin (Aug 7, 2010)

Glue it together so that it doesn't turn.
Only you will know


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> it has to have to do with the physics of the puzzle, guys....



If he mods the shape, it won't be a cube. He can make it tighter or looser I guess =/. We really don't have enough details.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 7, 2010)

make it unbalanced, like maybe by replacing an entire side with a different type cubie (so it's heavier or lighter), and get to know exactly how it feels. Then do something with, like drop it, or spin it...


lol...


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 7, 2010)

How about fill some of the pieces?


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 7, 2010)

Some great suggestions so far. Thanks. 

It just needs to behave differently in the real world than one would expect, so that even an experienced cuber wouldn't be able to guess what's different about it if he or she designed the dream. I would like to be able to turn the cube so it still has function. 

I was thinking of weighing down a corner piece, or something....


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 7, 2010)

I supposed you haven't considered the idea that you'd have to invent the dream machine first....


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol, someone took Inception a little too seriously.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 7, 2010)

Problem being that if we give you the suggestion, we then know about it and it renders the whole thing worthless.

But what nlCuber said. Though it was a fantastic movie.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Aug 7, 2010)

what if you find yourself somehow in the dream of a member of this forum? dont you think that posting how you would identify your totem is a little dangerous?


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 7, 2010)

make all of the corner caps on one side face the same way


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 8, 2010)

just hide something NONE of us know about under one of the caps. Presto.

Best @#$%ing movie ever, btw.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 8, 2010)

This is true, and it can happen, but only if in your dream you are cubing with an F-II. If in your dream you are cubing with an F-II and it's heavier or different sized or different colors then this can be a trigger in your dream to know that, hey, you're dreaming. Once you recognize it as a stem you can do whatever you want in your dream. It's called lucid dreaming. Look it up


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 8, 2010)

Make each side a different weight.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 8, 2010)

We can't tell you, because if we know it ruins the point of the totem.

Inception was great.


----------



## riffz (Aug 8, 2010)

Make one of the sides noticeably looser than the others.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a totem. But I have yet to lucid dream. So I can't test this out.


----------



## gon (Aug 8, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I have a totem. But I have yet to lucid dream. So I can't test this out.



Why would you need a totem in a lucid dream? When you lucid dream you know you're dreaming. You only need a totem when you're unsure and live in Inception world.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 8, 2010)

gon said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > I have a totem. But I have yet to lucid dream. So I can't test this out.
> ...



yes, but you need to test your totem. And in a lucid dream you can control what you do.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 8, 2010)

You can also control whatever's in your dream. You can manipulate the totem in any which way you desire, so theres not much point.
@ OP: Glue one side together


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 8, 2010)

gon said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > I have a totem. But I have yet to lucid dream. So I can't test this out.
> ...



When you're lucid dreaming you know you're dreaming, but you also have to do "reality checks" to be sure.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> gon said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...



Which is why there is that thing about looking at your hand or something. I assume a totem would be like that.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 8, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> gon said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...



yeah. what if you were lucid dreaming for 10+ hours dream time? Then you'd prolly be WTF is this reality?

To the OP:
Fill the cubies on your F-II with different things. Eg, fill one side with tape, then another with erasers, then another with lego, etc.

Inception was a fantastic movie,btw, to those who haven't watched it yet.


----------



## theace (Aug 8, 2010)

if you ask us, what's the point of having a totem? -.-


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 9, 2010)

theace said:


> if you ask us, what's the point of having a totem? -.-




It's okay for others to know what it is, so long as you're the only person who knows the weight.


----------



## theace (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh. I see. But this is rather confusing. If I know that your totem is supposed to stop spinning in the real world, can I not construct my dream in such a way that the physics for spinning are taken into account?


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 10, 2010)

i would say hide something in a corner piece so that piece is heavier and you can open it up and check it. 
my favorite movie btw.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 10, 2010)

theace said:


> Oh. I see. But this is rather confusing. If I know that your totem is supposed to stop spinning in the real world, can I not construct my dream in such a way that the physics for spinning are taken into account?



That particular totem was the only one in the movie to keep on spinning, in dreams. Not all totems are like that. 
The guy should know if he's in his own dream, so yes, he can construct it to stop spinning, but this is different for people whom haven't felt it, so they can't make a dream with the exact specifications needed to stop the totem from spinning...

confusing


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 10, 2010)

What's the point of having a totem? It's like a reality check or something so you can do whatever in your dream? Have not seen inception so I dunno.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 10, 2010)

Loosen a side so that when you do a fingertrick, it would spin forever.


----------



## theace (Aug 10, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Loosen a side so that when you do a fingertrick, it would spin forever.



that's a good one. How about this: in a dream, it'll always get solved by 6 sexy moves!

As for spinning: do the specs matter? What works is gravity and friction right?


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 10, 2010)

Sexy move magic totem= Cubing in the future.


----------



## Imperatrix (Aug 10, 2010)

This thread is glorious.

Though I think someone had already stated this, but wouldn't helping you mod your totem make the totem worthless? XD;


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 13, 2010)

whoa I just had a dream and my totem actually worked HAHAHA. Ok it didn't actually behave as a real totem bit it was different than reality. Woke up just to share this, it was so cool although the dream wasn't that good. I SSS in a warehouse it something kinda like Cowtxo and saw a friend. he had a cube too actually it was green, maybe guhomg. I don't know I only felt my cube and it was DFFERRNT!


Ok noq back to bed sk tired!


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome movie

What I think would be really cool is to become pro at lucid dreaming, and then do things in the dream world that you would never dream of doing in the real world .
Like shooting a gun randomly or robbing a bank lmao.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good movie, loved DiCaprio in it. And dude from Angels in the Outfield. As for your totem, I don't know.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> What's the point of having a totem? It's like a reality check or something so you can do whatever in your dream? *Have not seen inception so I dunno.*



O______________________________________________O

go see it. right now.


----------

